# Low light sights for Ruger Mark III



## fasride (May 4, 2010)

I have some damage to both eyes from glaucoma. I am looking for adjustable, low light sights for my Ruger Mark III and Mark III 22/45. When I shoot outside, the stock black sights are OK, but when I shoot in an indoor range, I can't see the sights well enough. I also have a Glock 26 with white dot sights and I can see those sights fine, and I have a couple of Kimber pistols, one with green night sights and the other all black. I can see the green night sights, but not the all black. 

I have changed the front sight to a Hi Viz and that helped some. Now the rear sight needs some help. Any suggestions out there?

Thanks,
Jerry
South Texas


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have you tried Red Dot sights? Here's one that I am getting for my 22/45 MKIII. :mrgreen:

TRUGLO Red Dot Sight 40mm Tube 1x 5 MOA Dot with Integral Weaver-Style Base Matte - MidwayUSA

The 40mm tube will let me shoot with both eyes open and aquire follow up shots quicker. My eyes are old and about wore out so I need all the help I can get. :smt023


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought some flourecenent(hope I spelled it right) paint and put a drop on a wooden skewer and applied it to my CZ's dot sites, it work just fine I paid around $15 or $17 for 1oz.Theres enough there for several hundred sites.It comes in several colors.
Glow in the Dark Paint. Super Bright, Super Long Glow. Glows for hours instead of minutes.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

Frank45 said:


> I bought some flourecenent(hope I spelled it right) paint and put a drop on a wooden skewer and applied it to my CZ's dot sites, it work just fine I paid around $15 or $17 for 1oz.Theres enough there for several hundred sites.It comes in several colors.
> Glow in the Dark Paint. Super Bright, Super Long Glow. Glows for hours instead of minutes.


Which of the sevral choices did you use? I've tried other brands without much success.
Thanks, Mitch


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I got the green for the rear and red up front. I forgot to tell you that you need to charge the paint with sunlight or a strong light for 10 minutes.


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 24, 2010)

I like the fire sights made by williams gun sights. I have them on my mark II and strongly prefer them to the stock sights. They work well in both bright light and low light situations.


----------

